# Is levram legit?



## king3.0 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just got a private message from a member telling me to check out levram. Anyone ever do business with this site?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 6, 2014)

Please forward that pm to a moderator as soliciting and pushing websites/gear onto members is against the rules


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm sorry I'm so new I don't know what a pm is or how to find out who's a moderator.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2014)

Me and a pm is a private message.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 6, 2014)

Your post said you received a private message (PM) 
On the main page scroll all the way to the bottom where the users online today appear. Mods are in purple/blue and admins are red.  Mods are fine but pillarOf will take care of it.

Let them know who sent you the PM.

Heres a free tip.  Dont trust a website.  Drugs are illegal so why buy them on a website...its not a snickers bar.  


EDIT....youre fast coach.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 6, 2014)

Got it! Thanks, everyone I talk to on here seems straight up! Thanks guys.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2014)

king your on your way to getting scammed..have a nice day


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 6, 2014)

King let me ask you a different question.
What do you know about steroids?
What's your stats?
Why are you so eager to get ahold of some?

Pretty much no legit source is going to have a webpage by the way. 
I'm stating that now because I feel that one coming next.

Guys sending you those type of messages are looking to take your money.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm very interested in knowing who s soliciting members...


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 6, 2014)

Why don't I ever get Pms about websights for gear?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 6, 2014)

Was it Mansir...I see he was recently banned
Mansir and Levram seems like there connected, they both have 6 letters. ..coincidence?


----------



## event462 (Jul 6, 2014)

The person sending Pms just got his ass handed to him at meso. I doubt we will here anymore from them!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 6, 2014)

Glad to see sh1t like this being dealt with swiftly. Good job, Mods.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2014)

Spongy said:


> I'm very interested in knowing who s soliciting members...



Already got him.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 7, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Why don't I ever get Pms about websights for gear?



You didnt get my PM asking for photos of you oiled up and nood?

I made a mass PM to all users....im trying to bulk my colection


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2014)

I just ordered a couple hundred mls of levram tren and test.  Can't wait to blast this stuff. Thanks for the hookup.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 7, 2014)

@superbane what do I know about them: I know they work because I've been on and off for 3 years. my status: currently I don't have a connect.  Eager? Someone sent me a message offering and all I did was try to check the source. I don't see how that makes me eager.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't remember the name because they're no longer in my messages.  Hopefully they're banned already!


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 7, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> @superbane what do I know about them: I know they work because I've been on and off for 3 years. my status: currently I don't have a connect.  Eager? Someone sent me a message offering and all I did was try to check the source. I don't see how that makes me eager.



Homie from what you were saying in chat when you first popped up to this, yeah you seem super eager. Same reason my brother Bundy said what he said.

It's all love. I wish you luck. I didn't catch any stats in your introduction so I was checking maybe I just perhaps over looked them. 

peace god


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 7, 2014)

For years I've been dealing with a co-worker and have been overcharged.  Looking for a reliable and cheaper source.  I'm a loyal customer, I get what I want and you make income.  Sounds good to me. :32 (17):


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm super new to this whole forum thing and especially the topic we're talking about. . I'm trying to be very careful, play by the rules, and get information.  I don't remember what I said in the chat, but to be honest I was just trying to figure how it works. I don't even want to say too much because I'm not sure of the limits.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 7, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> For years I've been dealing with a co-worker and have been overcharged.  Looking for a reliable and cheaper source.  I'm a loyal customer, I get what I want and you make income.  Sounds good to me. :32 (17):



But yo like we said in chat this isn't a source board and you won't find a source here.
Some of the guys do source checks / as in reviews.

The whole reason you got that silly ass message in your inbox is because you are new and said all those things in chat. People looking to take advantage of the fact that you are eager to find a source and are new = scam.

Hence why I attempted to engage you in other conversation than source talk. 

Like I said I wish you well on your fitness journey.

Bane out


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 7, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> I'm super new to this whole forum thing and especially the topic we're talking about. . I'm trying to be very careful, play by the rules, and get information.  I don't remember what I said in the chat, but to be honest I was just trying to figure how it works. I don't even want to say too much because I'm not sure of the limits.



No source talk. I think everything else aside from sources is free game.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you I appreciate the information. And thanks for the good luck!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 7, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> You didnt get my PM asking for photos of you oiled up and nood?
> 
> I made a mass PM to all users....im trying to bulk my colection




I sent those to POB yesterday.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 7, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> @superbane what do I know about them: I know they work because I've been on and off for 3 years. my status: currently I don't have a connect.  Eager? Someone sent me a message offering and all I did was try to check the source. I don't see how that makes me eager.



Stats= Age, weight, height, bf%, and lifting #s


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh okay. Age 36, 5'10, 180lbs, and at around %15 body fat. My maxes are: bench 275, squat 350, and deadlift 275.  Every time I try to go heavy on deadlift I pull my lower back. Someone said it's because my range of motion, I'm not flexable enough. The same also goes for squats, I can't really sit into them. Can't get 90 degrees, or get my ass lower than knees.  Any helpful tips are greatly appreciated. Actually since I've joined UGBB I've already been feeling a little more motivated. Talking about working out with people who share the same interests.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 7, 2014)

Listen to the Guys dude ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 7, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I sent those to POB yesterday.



Can I make a special request?

Oil yourself....get nekid and start with deadlifts.  
I wana see the back.  

PoB already has plenty


----------



## Paolos (Jul 10, 2014)

What makes a good forum? honest answers, accountability, staying safe (health, wallet ect). 
Good people here and they are just looking out for you. Sounds kinda gay but true (except for the oiled up pics).


----------

